# KILLER THRILLERS [Boxed Set] by NYT bestselling author, Ruth Harris, and Michael



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly*

Get HOOKED! *Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood.* The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED. *"Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks
*

BRAINWASHED: *Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive*, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. *"Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51*

*HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.*

*BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruth

Congratulations on the set! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thrills & Chills!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Terror! Suspense! An underground torture chamber!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Terror! Suspense! Thrills!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain Alert!
Save $2.00
Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED and OVERRIDE, in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain Alert!
Save $2.00


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain Alert!
Save $2.00
Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED and BRAINWASHED, in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain Alert!
Save $2.00
Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED and BRAINWASHED, in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain Alert!
Save $2.00
Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED and BRAINWASHED, in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain Alert!
Save $2.00
Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED and BRAINWASHED, in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Senator Chessie Tillman’s parents wanted a boy. What they got was her. She was short, dumpy, and dressed like a rag picker. She smoked like a chimney, drank like a fish, swore like a sailor. She had been married three times, each husband richer and more handsome than the one before.
America had never seen a politician like her and right now, sitting behind the desk in her shambles of an office in the Senate office building, she had a new bug up her *ss.
“What do we know about this Victor Ressid?” she asked.
(BRAINWASHED)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Cyril Pike sported a black eye and lacerated scalp.He peed blood and was pretty sure his Achilles tendon was ruptured.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

They called it The Lullaby Room. Small, windowed one way, painted white, a wooden chair bolted to the floor. (Brainwashed)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

“I met someone,” Marlowe began, words his sister had heard before. He was calling from his room at the Hacienda Uxmal in Campeche.
“Oh, Jeez,” laughed Ingrid, well aware of her brother’s not-so-wonderful track record with women. Two marriages, two divorces in less than five years. A few affairs. A trail of wreckage. Nothing to be proud of. “Here we go again—”
“This is different,” he said.
“It’s always different,” she said, laughing again. “In the beginning. She the reason you chartered the jet?”

(BRAINWASHED)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The world's richest man, Nicholas Kiskalesi owned not only places and things; he also owned people. One of them was X. Her real name was Zara Xenidis and ten years ago she had been the most popular belly dancer in Istanbul.

(HOOKED)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

The first time he saw her, she was naked.

(HOOKED)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Joey McAllister came back from Nam in one piece, surprised that he had actually enjoyed the Army. Liked shooting at gooks, liked the camaraderie, liked not having to make any decisions except those that would keep him alive for another day. Wished there was some other war he could go off to and fight, so when Grigg Bryson who’d been with the CIA’s Phoenix Program at Nha Trang called with what sounded like the next best thing—private security—Joey, who’d never even heard of something called private security, jumped at the chance.

(BRAINWASHED)


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ruth--

What's the link to the boxed set? Post it on the BLB facebook page and I'll broadcast it from there. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Cheers!

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Dana. I'm super appreciative of your support but I'm not on FB. Anyway, here's the link for Killer Thrillers:

http://www.amazon.com/KILLER-THRILLERS-Hooked-Override-ebook/dp/B007TWDXWO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334687205&sr=1-1

Thank you again. Very very much!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Great end-of-summer reading!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Cyril Pike sported a black eye and lacerated scalp.He peed blood and was pretty sure his Achilles tendon was ruptured.

(BRAINWASHED)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Cyril Pike sported a black eye and lacerated scalp. He peed blood and was pretty sure his Achilles tendon was ruptured.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Boxed set bargain!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Save! Boxed set bargain!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED, (Book #1) and BRAINWASHED, (Book#2) in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED, (Book #1) and BRAINWASHED, (Book#2) in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED, (Book #1) and BRAINWASHED, (Book#2) in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED, (Book #1) and BRAINWASHED, (Book#2) in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED, (Book #1) and BRAINWASHED, (Book#2) in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two bestselling thrillers, HOOKED, (Book #1) and BRAINWASHED, (Book#2) in one boxed set.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

KILLER THRILLERS [Boxed Set] by NYT bestselling author, Ruth Harris, and Michael
« on: April 17, 2012, 01:06:10 PM »
Quote Modify Remove
Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED. "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks

BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two Bestselling International Thrillers by million-copy NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris and Michael Harris: "Pros who know how to tell a story." Publishers Weekly

Get HOOKED! Sex, greed, ambition, murder, revenge, assassination AND a celebrated Dr. FeelGood. The touch of his hands and the plunge of his needle made every fantasy come true. No wonder so many are HOOKED.  "Truly one of the best books I've ever read! I simply could not put it down! If I could give it 10-Stars, I would! It's that good!!!" D. D. Scott, bestselling author of Bootscootin Blahniks


BRAINWASHED: Based on secret CIA psychiatric experiments known as MK-ULTRA. Zeb Marlowe, a scarred survivor of the experiment, and Jai Jai Leland, the intelligent, beautiful widow of a man who didn't survive, must uncover a conspiracy and stop a nuclear threat that puts America at risk. "Thrills, gut-churning suspense, nightmarish terror. Ruth and Michael Harris have delivered another great read and sure bestseller. I dare you to put it down!" Bob Mayer, former Green Beret and million-copy bestselling author of AREA 51

HOOKED, set in the go-go 1960's, features a glamorous cast of glittering jet setters and takes place in New York and Washington, a remote fishing village on the Turkish Riviera, Sweden, Vienna, Cairo and aboard Lydia, the world's most beautiful yacht.

BRAINWASHED, set in the paranoid 1970's, takes place on the beautiful islands of the Caribbean, in Ireland, the Philippines, Canada, Washington, DC and in a buried underground torture chamber located on a secluded private estate near the Mexico-Belize border.


----------

